

Why North Korea Fears 'The Interview' - dollaaron
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20141217-why-north-korea-fears-this-film

======
sammorrowdrums
Sort it out BBC. British people (without VPNs) can't view this link.

"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com."

~~~
veb
Wow. That's just borderline pathetic. I'm guessing it has something to do with
the law that governs them from advertising to people in the UK... they're not
allowed to make money off you?

------
akersten
> Sony Entertainment has consequently decided to cancel the film’s theatrical
> release, originally scheduled for 25 December.

Not a single bone in your back Sony. I was actually really looking forward to
seeing the movie.

~~~
untog
The major movie theatres decided not to show it - they're the ones to blame
here, not Sony.

What Sony needs to do now is just release it online. If they're really ballsy,
for free on Youtube (with ads, maybe).

~~~
ecdavis
> Guardians of Peace, the group claiming responsibility for the Sony hack,
> issued a sharp warning this week promising a “bitter fate” for viewers of
> the movie and warning others “to keep yourself distant from the places at
> that time.”

> “The world will be full of fear,” they said in an anonymous online posting.
> “Remember the 11th of September 2001.”

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/top-movie-
the...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/top-movie-theater-
chains-cancel-premiere-showings-of-the-
interview/2014/12/17/dd1bdb2a-8608-11e4-9534-f79a23c40e6c_story.html)

I don't think it's fair to place blame either on Sony or the cinemas for this.

Obviously bowing to intimidation like this sets a dangerous precedent, but at
the same time it would be absolutely terrible if these threats were ignored
and something similar to the Aurora shootings happened as a result.

At a certain point you have to take a step back and acknowledge that it's just
a dumb comedy movie - definitely not something worth potential loss of life.

Perhaps Sony should just "leak" the film.

~~~
adamtj
First they came for the dumb comedy movies, and I did not speak out...

